# Problème ssh



## nseb30 (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
je souhaiterais atteindre mon mac sous lion depuis des postes extérieurs à chez moi en ssh. 
Mes mac sont reliés en wifi sur une BBox, elle meme reliée à internet. 

Je n'ai aucun problème pour joindre mes macs sur le réseau interne via ssh. Par contre impossible de me connecter depuis l'extérieur. J'ai redirigé sur ma box les connexion TCP du port 22 vers le port 22 du mac que je souhaite atteindre, mis ca ne fonctionne pas. 
Le ping vers mon adresse IP exterieure ne donne rien non plus...

Que dois je faire ?
Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur. 

Merci.


----------



## tantoillane (2 Janvier 2012)

nseb30 a dit:


> Le ping vers mon adresse IP exterieure ne donne rien non plus..


Bonsoir,

Il faudrait commencer par là car je ne crois pas que les Bbox bloquent les réponses ping

edit : ah bin si. Pas possible de pinger une Bbox.


----------

